# full custom rollerball



## edstreet (Oct 23, 2013)

NYH Special red and black swirl ebonite.

with cap 0.74oz (21 grams),
without cap 0.42oz (12 grams),
5 19/32" OAL (142mm),
5" body (129mm),
13.75mm (body) and 14.6mm (cap) diameter

12mm triple start cap, body and post.
M6.4 x 0.5 nib threads.


----------



## PeetyInMich (Oct 23, 2013)

Oooh!  That is nice


----------



## OZturner (Oct 23, 2013)

A beauty, looks magnificient.
Love that Red & Black Swirl.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## turbowagon (Oct 23, 2013)

Beautiful!  I love full custom rollerballs!  Really nice design and material on this one, and unique use of threads.

Speaking of the threads, I have a question about your single "bank" of threads for the cap and body --- what prevents the front section from inadvertently unscrewing from the body as you remove the cap?  If you happen to screw the cap on tightly, I imagine the whole section might unscrew next time you unscrewed the cap?


----------



## edstreet (Oct 23, 2013)

turbowagon said:


> Beautiful!  I love full custom rollerballs!  Really nice design and material on this one, and unique use of threads.
> 
> Speaking of the threads, I have a question about your single "bank" of threads for the cap and body --- what prevents the front section from inadvertently unscrewing from the body as you remove the cap?  If you happen to screw the cap on tightly, I imagine the whole section might unscrew next time you unscrewed the cap?



constructive design.

Cap takes 1/4 to 1/2 turn and the body has tapering threads at the end to wedge the nib in place depending on how tight you turn it.  The threads are not tapered on the cap and will not wedge in place.


----------



## hard hat (Oct 23, 2013)

well done sir, well done


----------



## ashaw (Oct 23, 2013)

Ed
You did a beautiful job in that one.

Alan


----------



## epson (Oct 23, 2013)

Where did you buy the nib feeder?

The pen looks wonderful.


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 23, 2013)

That looks great Ed!


----------



## edstreet (Oct 23, 2013)

epson said:


> Where did you buy the nib feeder?
> 
> The pen looks wonderful.




SCHMIDT® Rolling Righter Cartridge Rollerball System [20205] : Richard L. Greenwald, LLC, Pens, Pens Parts and Photographs

and the tap for that is
Tap, Metric M6.4 x .5 Plug [50335] : Richard L. Greenwald, LLC, Pens, Pens Parts and Photographs


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 23, 2013)

That is one gorgeous pen!


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 23, 2013)

A beautiful pen, Ed!!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## edicehouse (Oct 23, 2013)

Great job.


----------



## Tim K (Oct 23, 2013)

Classic, nice job Ed.


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 23, 2013)

Totally gonzer!  Well done.


----------



## Mondo (Oct 23, 2013)

Wonderful pen Ed.


----------



## Teeball (Oct 23, 2013)

Beautiful job on a wonderful pen.


----------



## Curly (Oct 23, 2013)

Nicely done sir. One benefit to using those Schmidt's is that the Schmidt #5 fountain pen nib and feed are the same size and your pen can become a fountain pen if desired.


----------



## Greg Haugen (Oct 24, 2013)

To say that is beautiful is one of the greatest understatements of all time.  It's incredible!!!  WOW!


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 24, 2013)

Nicely done Ed!


----------



## MikeL (Oct 25, 2013)

You're obviously a pro a this pen turning gig!  Very nice.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Oct 25, 2013)

Awesome pen!


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 26, 2013)

edstreet said:


> epson said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you buy the nib feeder?
> ...


 


Thanks for the info!!

This is a great piece, and the rollerball is a lot easier to 'move' in Arkansas.  At least in my 'circles', this is a well thought out and design 'kitless' pen!


Scott (I think I'm gonna be buying new stuff) B


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 27, 2013)

if you just feel like giving this away, I will gladly give it a new home for ya!


----------



## jeff (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks nice on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## OZturner (Oct 29, 2013)

Congratulations Ed.
A front page is well and truly deserved.
Brian


----------



## edstreet (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks, I was so not expecting that one.

I would also like to thank everyone for all the comments and help along the way on this project.


----------



## Toni (Oct 30, 2013)

Congratulations on making the front page !~!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 30, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## nappy155 (Oct 30, 2013)

dope...


----------

